# Hi All



## Mattyw (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to say hi to everyone as I'm a new member!
My partner and I have been together for almost 10 years now and we have decided to take the next step and become parents! So if anyone wants to say hi or you have any experiences/info to pass on please get in contact! 
We are currently finding out as much as we can before we start a search for a traditional surrogate.
Hope to speak to some of u soon!

Matt


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Matt

I just wanted to say Hi and good luck, you'll find loads of info and support here


----------



## Mattyw (Mar 10, 2013)

Hiya, nice to meet u! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

I remember following these guys' journey: http://alltonneethree.blogspot.com/
Good luck!

/links


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello & welcome! Best of luck on your journey - there is a specific surrogate thread on this website too if you haven't already seen it. Are you planning on finding a UK surrogate or looking abroad? X


----------



## Mattyw (Mar 10, 2013)

Hiya, yes we are planning on the uk.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good luck guys   if you need any info/advice/contacts let me know 

All the best

x


----------



## Mattyw (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Katie, 

Nice to meet u!
I would be grateful of any info u can give me really! We have been talking about it for so long and have decided to bite the bullet! 
We would love to be able to get in contact with possible surrogates and it seems this site was perfect for finding out a lot and meeting people. 
My email is on my profile for anyone who would like to pass on help/wisdom!
Thanks! 

Matt


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Matty! Welcome to the site! Hope you find a surrogate soon, it's so exciting, starting the journey to become parents! Best of luck!!


----------



## Mattyw (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks so much x


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi, welcome and good luck with your journey  xx


----------

